# 24 HOURS remain! What are YOU doing to pass the time?



## Khaelis (Oct 31, 2021)

Title of the thread, obviously. What are YOU doing to pass the time on the wait to ACNH Ver.2.0's release this Friday (well, Thursday night)?

Personally, I'm pretty patient (for the most part), so I'm not really doing much of anything different to what I normally do. But I am playing a lot of Mario Party Superstars, so I'm pretty set on being occupied, I guess!


----------



## Venn (Oct 31, 2021)

Mostly work and some minor preparations. I have worked on expanding my catalog for a bit, but then I'll be looking over some information to see what I can do prepare or get an idea for what I have to do.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm not impatient, but I am jittery with excitement! 

I'll be working all week, so that's going to take up most of the wait. The Halloween TBT event also helped to keep me occupied.  Other than that, hopefully I'll get some drawing in and play more Mario Party Superstars, since I can't see myself doing anything other than playing Happy Home Paradise after Friday.


----------



## Sheydra (Oct 31, 2021)

Restoring up my resources so I can make all the cool stuff coming it. And trying to will the clock to go faster.


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 31, 2021)

Continue playing like normal. Since I just restarted my island, there is plenty to do and I'm hoping to be out 'tutorial mode' before the update.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 31, 2021)

I have work and I’ve been doing the bell tree event all week. Also recently got into another site called chicken smoothie where you trade virtual pets. They have been doing a Halloween event as well. Will be working all this week and still trying to catch an amiibo preorder(not
gonna happen). Also still playing acnh when I can.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 31, 2021)

Remodeling the pumpkin patch i had into a mini allotment with greenhouse, so when the new plantable items come i can make a space for my islanders to get home grown items


----------



## Rosch (Oct 31, 2021)

Halloween is over so I will be cleaning up all the Spooky decor. And that's about it.

I still play the game in usual bursts of 15-20 minutes every day. But I'm not really doing much aside from my usual routine of checking the shops, gifting villagers stuff, digging up fossils and selling seashells.

I also work, so that passes the time real fast.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 31, 2021)

I've been revamping bits and pieces of my island! The impending update definitely has the creative juices flowing again. ^^


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 31, 2021)

It's more like 4 days at this point, assuming the update gets released at the same time as it has in the past, lol. But I'm just gonna live life normally. No need to do anything special or different just because of the update.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 31, 2021)

I restarted my island less than a week ago so instead of eagerly awaiting the update, its more a mad dash to catch up before then!


----------



## shiniki (Oct 31, 2021)

I've been putting decorations away in anticipation of remodeling, but I won't know for sure what I want until I see more.


----------



## azurill (Oct 31, 2021)

Work and sleep will take up most of my time . I really won’t have much time to really enjoy the update until I go on vacation on the 9th.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 31, 2021)

nothing, really. i find that the more i tend to think about an upcoming 'thing', the longer it seems to take to get here, so i've basically relegated it to something completely unimportant in my head -- that way, time might go by a little faster, and it'll seem to arrive faster. honestly, i'm not as excited for it as some people anyway, but that's primarily due to personal reasons, and it'll likely change on the day when i actually get to experience it and begin to see compilations of all the features/items included.


----------



## Corry (Oct 31, 2021)

Well I was playing Metroid Dread to pass the time but I beat it last week. Now I'm just working and waiting till the 5th.


----------



## moonchu (Oct 31, 2021)

trying to cram a bunch of work so that i may have some time to play next week, and getting increasingly anxious because i'm not sure i'll finish enough in time. x__x but it's okay, i guess it's not super important if i don't play asap (the things we tell ourselves).


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 31, 2021)

I have been redesigning my map a bit. I had been meaning to do this for a while, but I have never gotten to it. Just some minor changes and moving some villagers around. Reshaping some of my rivers. I know exactly what to do, I just have to actually get to it. I’ve cleared out some areas in anticipation of the new items as well.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 31, 2021)

I have a full time job and many chores that always need to be done, so probably that. Getting a start on Xmas shopping since I don't want to wait to the last minute. And working on several side projects not related to NH.


----------



## moonchu (Oct 31, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Getting a start on Xmas shopping since I don't want to wait to the last minute.



omgs that's a good point, i've been doing that too @____@


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 31, 2021)

moonchu said:


> omgs that's a good point, i've been doing that too @____@


I always do that. So when December rolls in, I'm living the best life as everyone is scrambling like a stressed mess and literally can't find anything because stuff is being sold out left and right.


----------



## dragonair (Oct 31, 2021)

Mostly drawing + playing Skyrim! My sleeping schedule has been rly off though lately so now it feels like the days are even longer. TT v TT


----------



## shellbell (Oct 31, 2021)

I've been cleaning the house ._.


----------



## Telula (Oct 31, 2021)

Work will take up a good chunk of my time this week, so that obviously.  Otherwise I'm just cleaning out my inventory of unneeded things and stocking up on my resources.


----------



## mirukushake (Oct 31, 2021)

I started a second island last week, been TT-ing like a madman to unlock terraforming in preparation.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 31, 2021)

Finishing up the last few areas I need to decorate. Also, planning to chop all trees for wood these next couple of days


----------



## Mint (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm stocking up on sea creatures and fish in case they're needed for recipes.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Oct 31, 2021)

Working lmao. Otherwise, I'm flattening some areas in my island to prepare for the new update.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 31, 2021)

Been replaying Pokemon Shield recently. I hope I can finish it before the update comes out.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 31, 2021)

Mostly playing other games (currently taking on some Daedra in ESO) though also trying to get Lopez's pic so I can move him out. I've already got my island ready for the new items for decorating!

I might also play the in-game Halloween event at some point. I was gonna tonight, but it's 7:20 here, and I've had to scramble to get more goodie bags ready because I think we'd had more Trick-or-Treaters than ever before  My fault for being extra generous in the initial bags I guess, lol, but I was expecting maybe ten MAX. But those first ten bags disappeared pretty quick.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 31, 2021)

I am super excited! I actually finished all my prep already so I'm just waiting. I will be going on for Halloween tonight and maybe I'll do some diving to finish my critterpedia if I feel like it this week haha


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 31, 2021)

Honestly I'm just indifferent to the update at this point since I can't afford the DLC, so I'm not doing much of anything. I wanted that ambient lighting, man.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 31, 2021)

Work always keeps me busy. My dad wants to give me his old furniture within the next month, so I now have to declutter and make space in my room.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2021)

So recently how I am too hyped on the new items that 2.0 will provide, I decided to remove everything on my island that I have built since last week (Except the hospital I built for Raddle) and wait until the update to start decorating. Instead, I'll just grind on Nook miles and buy some more NMTs on the forums just in case I don't get any of the new/returning villagers at all.

In other news, I have been in an interest in playing this fangame Pokemon Solar Light & Lunar Dark and yesterday I have been speedrunning it, and I actually had the most fun doing so. I only did some practicing and it was the first time doing so, of course next time I'll try to get it done faster.


----------



## Bk1234 (Oct 31, 2021)

Drowning in homework


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm planning to turn my pumpkin patch into a gyroid farm so all my fragments will be planted in one area. I won't be able to play til evening cause of work. So first i will check out the new nook miles items and go to harvs island. while doing this i will probably be watching youtube videos on the update cause they will probably know all the secrets by then lol.


----------



## mintycream (Oct 31, 2021)

Not much recently due to work. I don’t feel like building/decorating my island until I get all the villagers I want so all their houses are still on the beach. I like to get a sense of how their houses look before I decide which area to move em to. So right now I’ve just been collecting all the items I want. I also don’t want to do too much in case the update has new items I rather use to decorate


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 31, 2021)

obsessively playing and kinda losing my mind a little waiting


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 31, 2021)

Still playing my island a bit. But also played and beat Pikmin 3 and am working on Luigi's Mansion 3 now.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 31, 2021)

Completing November bug/fish/diving and Mushroom DIY for a new player on each island.
Working on upgrading flower table in another game.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 31, 2021)

Resetting my island and preparing to start fresh. Now that the game feels more complete I feel like it will be easier to decorate rather than trying to accommodate and squish everything together.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 31, 2021)

Relaxing and idling my days away with my favorite app games haha, I love me some gacha apps : ) it's actually been making time go faster as some fab campaigns have been coming through. I am also just prepping my island and brain-working what areas i've flattened to design when the update drops.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Oct 31, 2021)

just living my life really lol
while I'm excited, I'm not so excited that it's the only thing on my mind


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 31, 2021)

Been really busy the past few weeks, so thankfully that made majority of the wait fly by. Now I'm going to busy myself with drawing in my free time. 🖍


----------



## Sansy (Oct 31, 2021)

I've actually been playing Rune Factory 4 Special again while waiting for the content to drop. I think my island is pretty much all prepped and ready for the update, I pop in to do some chores to make sure I have plenty of bells just in case. I'm thinking I might actually do an island overhaul after the update drops! We're getting a lot of new furniture and outdoor items and I think it could be cool to really revamp the island up with the new stuff. I'm very excited, just a few more days!


----------



## squidney (Oct 31, 2021)

I wanted to redesign my whole town, so the past 2-3 weeks has been me prepping for that. I am super happy with how its coming along so far. I didn't want to play or do too much before the update, so I haven't decorated aside from putting a couple of bushes and trees in one area of my town. I have mostly been adding/destroying bridges/inclines & moving all of the houses and shops to fit my new design -=)


----------



## Saga (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm trying to clean up my island by getting rid of what must be hundreds of extra flowers. (I stopped playing for a whole year and they really took over!) I also got the Sanrio amiibos and am ordering my allotted 5 items per day just to have something new to dress in every day.

Finally, I'm using my last two dreamies' amiibos to move them in. At the moment I'm working on moving Shari in, and after that will be Dobie. 

IRL, I'm preparing for student teaching by buying lots of school supplies, teacher-chic clothes, and some nice comfy shoes for being on my feet all day.


----------



## a potato (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m trying to get through Kingdom Hearts. I think I’ll have pretty good timing.


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 31, 2021)

Trying to catch the last few fishes for my museum, redesigning my island bit by bit as I’m doing the first task and just letting villagers leave so I can see who would autofill the plots. Other than that, I’ve been watching some shows I started recently and listening to stuff on YouTube to pass the days by.


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2021)

slowly losing my mind to anticipation. i’ve mainly been working on my island’s layout and trying to come up with ideas for it. i initially wasn’t planning on doing much terraforming as i wanted to try and keep my island’s natural layout, but since i’m honestly not all that happy with it, i’m taking this opportunity to work on it while i have the time and motivation to do so. i recently got rid of the river on my island’s 1st level, so trying to design a new one is my main priority right now and is what i’ve been focusing on the most. other than that, i’ve been playing the game like normal. 

as for activities that aren’t animal crossing related (for the most part), i’ve been creating art, working on my island’s journal and spending time with my cat. i also have _mario party superstars_ coming in the mail within the next few days, and some maintenance going on in my apartment, so i’ll have those to help pass the time soon as well.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2021)

Sanaki said:


> Resetting my island and preparing to start fresh. Now that the game feels more complete I feel like it will be easier to decorate rather than trying to accommodate and squish everything together.


And I just bought the ACNH switch   I had the old model and I was getting tired of the broken joycons and terrible battery. I know it happens anyways but thought it'd be nice to get that one since I've wanted it since release.


----------



## PacV (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank God i just got successful with the campsite method and got 4 Villagers from my list.

Just need to wait for Friday to go for the remain ones.


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 1, 2021)

Like a lot of people here, most of my time will be taken up by work this week, as well as making a few 'finishing touches' to have my island "update-ready." (Of course, there's no actual way to be prepared, be it in-game or in real life, lol...) 

But, to be honest, the hype for the update has simmered down quite bit for me; I'm not nearly as excited as I was on the day of the Direct. I guess that's normal, though; as the day of the update's release gets closer, the more ordinary and expected it feels/becomes.


----------



## Ya h i k o (Nov 1, 2021)

I restarted my island yesterday so I'm enjoying my fist days in the game for now. I don't know if I'll be able to unlock everything directly but it's not a problem: enjoy first the game.


----------



## b100ming (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m slowly dying inside…
Nah actually I’m getting my grades up to As and Bs so I can play.

Anyone have the answers to last week’s quiz???  /joke


----------



## tweety21 (Nov 1, 2021)

Doing some island prep! Just finished to decorate the first part of my farm, need to do the second part of it, move the houses of Beau and Fauna as the little farmers, decorate their yards, trying to finish my museum and moving out the two non-permanent villagers on my island to have more variety in personality and hope to get my missing emotes, I'm honestly having a lot of fun


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm preparing whatever Amiibo cards I can, because I won't be doing time-traveling for my giveaways anymore, so having prepared Amiibo cards that can move out requested villagers will make the trade much smoother. Will still take six days, but eh.

Also, I'm preparing more for Turkey Day than the big update. Thinking of how my Turkey Day decorations should be arranged...


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 1, 2021)

Today I'll be removing all my Halloween décor from the islands. I'll probably be doing some rearrange of the villagers' house locations too.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 1, 2021)

to prepare for the update this last week i got k.k to play at my island and i unlocked paths and terraforming. i restarted my island on october 3rd, before thursday night i need to get rid of erik and get ankha to move in place of him so i can move her house so i can make her a personal desert. im really hoping we can use those cacti items we saw in the direct. im also gonna probably sell erik on the new neighbor network because im desperate for bells lol


----------



## tokkio (Nov 1, 2021)

i picked up my switch again after not using it for mooonths and the update gave me the motivation to finally work on my island! i was actually able to finish decorating and landscaping like 80% of my island already! just waiting for the new items now before i fully finish it hehe


----------



## Stikki (Nov 1, 2021)

Sat in a corner, rocking back and forth, saying "It's coming! You'll see! You'll all see!"


----------



## pinkfawn (Nov 1, 2021)

Ton's of medical appointments this week so I guess I have those to distract me... definitely not looking forward to the appointments but I'm glad I have the update at the end of the week to look forward to!! I already took Friday off of work so I can enjoy it, not sure if I'll be waiting for my fiancé to get home from work before I start it up. Probably not. lol


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 1, 2021)

FOUR DAYS NOW! WHOOO!

I've been getting bells and extra nook miles (tbh I probably have well over enough, but it doesn't hurt to have more). I'm also rebuilding my island and I'm almost done for the most part. Still have to add inclines and bridges everywhere, but I can always do that at a later date and save on bells for all the new stuff getting added.

If I'm not playing NH, I'm drawing for hours on end and listening to music. :3


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 1, 2021)

Just 4 days to go!!!! I'm so excited!!!
Honestly, just working, hanging out w friends and family, lol I've also been playing some Mario Party Superstars


----------



## Faux (Nov 1, 2021)

Other than being at work, since I recently restarted to get rid of my dilemma of having more lazies on my island than I could stand and deciding who to get rid of for Sasha ... getting my island to 3 stars and collecting as many Nook Miles as I can, haha.
Also saving placing two plots at all for Sasha and Marlo, since I only need 7 down to get the 3 stars, thankfully.  So I can happily move them in nearly immediately by placing a fresh plot rather than moving someone out.  :>

Already stole like 200 NMTs off my second island in hopes of finding them that way, because I'm not fond of crafting for three days in a row if I can help it.  Worse comes to worst, though, my friend is getting all of the Amiibos and promised me those two first to move out some of her worst villagers, and use ones she wants to kick out Marlo and Sasha.  So it works out either way.  \o/


----------



## cats_toy (Nov 1, 2021)

In addition to figuring out where I’m going to put the new plaza items, I’m stocking up on Nook miles and bells.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 1, 2021)

Cleaning out my Switch of a bunch of photos so I can take a jillion more once the update comes out.

Also I've been redoing my island over again, so right now I'm doing the bare bones of remodeling; placing down paths, buildings, cliffs, inclines and bridges. I'm going to wait a while after the update to decorate with vines, permanent ladders, crops, new furniture and anythin else new that comes along.

I occasionally play Breath of the Wild & Stardew Valley so I'm not burning myself out with NH.


----------



## Flicky (Nov 1, 2021)

I've started a new game of Luigi's Mansion 3! Hoping that if I take it slow enough, I can make it last until the big day.


----------



## Livia (Nov 2, 2021)

I play several games at once, so I have plenty to keep me occupied. I've been obsessed with miitopia for the past month. Also I bought Terraria during steam's halloween sale and I'm trying to get into it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 2, 2021)

Last week I finished all of the prep work I wanted to do on my island, so there isn't much to do in NH at the moment.

Lately I've been playing a DS game I never finished, Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth. I need to play more of it. I'd like to finish it before the update comes out.


----------



## Neurotiker (Nov 2, 2021)

I reset my island yesterday and now I'm going through the tutorial. I'll farm Nook Miles to unlock most of the content on the 5th and try to get a good turnip selling in for the new furniture. Will clear out areas for crops and gyroids too and the rest of my time will go into mats grinding. I'm not bothered doing any of this because to me the tutorial stage at the beginning is the most enjoyable thing in the entire game lmao. Hope the update'll change that


----------



## CherieBits (Nov 2, 2021)

I was amongst the bunch that had reset (although I'd already gone through with the reset for other reasons before I even saw the direct), so I'm just been working on my island, decorating, terraforming, etc!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 2, 2021)

In real life: I'm working Monday to Thursday and pretending like it's a normal week in the hopes the rest of this week will fly by.

In game life: I'm currently re-designing my island from top to bottom and I'm currently halfway through my villager neighbourhood area.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 2, 2021)

My holiday finishes today, so I'm back to work tomorrow, that should take my mind off waiting for the update until it actually comes out 

I've been moving things around on my island, tearing down terrain I don't like (I've semi-flattened a big portion of the island too)

I'm so excited! It's been so long since I was this excited for something game-related


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 2, 2021)

i've living life, been at school doing work! made some pretty poggers peanut butter cookies the other day, done some acnh trades and general stuff like progressing through the project K quest to unlock terraforming. i'm only at two stars atm still heh, but we moving and grooving-


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2021)

at the moment i am just waiting and waiting. i already prepped my island and made an area for a farm that i'll start working on once the update is out. i will probably be saying goodbye to at least one villager so i'm trying to decide on which one(s).


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Nov 2, 2021)

I have declared war against a wild field full of overgrown cosmos and roses. As a result of this victory, I have finally placed down the foundation for what'll be part of my crop farm. Aside form this, I have been hunting diligently for the Mush DIYs, since I didn't play last year to get them. I got the mush lamp finally today, so I'm pretty happy about that and am planning where to put them on the island.


Spoiler












Outside of the game: Same usual stuff as most. University stuff/work.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 2, 2021)

3 days to go!!!


----------



## Holla (Nov 2, 2021)

Working for the most part yay for being a full time employee. 

Though I do plan on briefly playing ACNH in the evenings as I haven't touched my game in forever and have weeds and cockroaches to take care of.


----------



## ahbramey (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been playing to make sure I have enough Nook Miles especially to pay for things. I should really clear out my island to make room for some stuff (I have a big patch of forest where there's just trees and flowers that I was preserving in case of something like a big update) but I've not been feeling up to it. I also just in general have a lot of flowers I should get rid of...why do they reproduce so quickly in this game???!?! Maybe today will be the day I get around to doing some cleaning and reorganizing.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m playing some gacha games, chatting with friends on discord and playing Mario Party. I also have to finish my Christmas list for my mom.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 2, 2021)

I have been playing rocket league and trying to pass time by talking on tbt but tbh I’m so excited for the update


----------



## geo-mew (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been slowly redoing my island (last thing to do is move every building into its final place, which is what I've been doing this week). Also watching lots of ACNH YouTube and Twitch streams! I've been consuming every single crumb of info on the update lol.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 2, 2021)

Working, knitting, reading, and yesterday NaNo started, so I'm writing my story.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mostly working, trying to finish my DIY/ K.K. song collection that kind of thing


----------



## justalittlemad (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm passing the time by playing Ocarina of Time and going into ACNH to collect my miles.


----------



## Envy (Nov 2, 2021)

In-game, I'm trying my best to build up my bells since I know I need it. (can't do turnips, since I don't have NSO).

Otherwise, FFXIV, a lot of FFXIV.


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2021)

Just doing real life stuff and farming some nook miles in ACNH


----------



## Calysis (Nov 2, 2021)

*ACNH*: I farmed some Nook Miles for a bit; I'm at 80k Nook miles, so I'll be okay for now. I've also been busy trying to figure out exactly where I want some of my villager homes since I redid part of my island and moved everyone to the beach. I might just wait for the update to drop so I can check out all the new items and get inspiration.

*Other*: I've also been playing Pikmin Bloom & Pocket Camp to help pass the time on my phone, while also playing Pokémon Unite and Pokémon Sword on my Switch. I always have something else on my phone when I'm playing on my Switch, especially if I'm hatching eggs on Sword.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 2, 2021)

fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately) i've got a decent amount of uni work to be getting on with, so there just doesn't seem to be enough time in a day! but when i do get a chance to go on i'm just finally decorating areas of my island that i've had the idea for for a while, but haven't had the motivation to actually do anything about it.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Nov 2, 2021)

Does anyone know what time will the update start in EST?


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Nov 2, 2021)

I restarted my island on Sunday in preparation for the update. I wanted to be able tonexperience everything fresh and new as well as have the goals to unlock new things again. I figured a week before would give me enough time to at least get the basics in place without TT-ing so I can enjoy the new goals in their own time. 
------
Currently though I am working on Nook Miles rewards so I can unlock stuff and begin villager hunting for my first three villager move ins. So far I have Dom, Ursula, Audie, and Ellie.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Nov 2, 2021)

i'm a naturally stressed out person and so much content to explore is kind of making me nervous LMAOlike what do i look at first? what do i do first? friday cannot come sooner


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 2, 2021)

Excited, yes, of course! I can't wait to see what all is in the update. What we can see looks very fun!

I don't feel nervous though. I feel like this game didn't have nearly enough content when it came out. I was super close to giving up on the game, so it came out at the right time.


----------



## shiniki (Nov 2, 2021)

This is going to ruin my already fragmented sleep schedule, lol.


----------



## Fey (Nov 2, 2021)

Maybe making a list with all the new things and choosing one or two to focus on might help?

Especially if you have time over the weekend, I really think approaching it without any pressure is your best bet. There’s no need to do and see it all in one day (or the first hour).


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Nov 2, 2021)

The mayhem is welcome for me. The game felt so stale for me by mid-summer of last year that I dropped it almost entirely aside from a mild second wind back in the late-winter. Needless to say, I am very excited to have our _new horizon_ expanded in such a manner of possibilities.


----------



## LynneFae (Nov 2, 2021)

Hylian Spectre said:


> The mayhem is welcome for me. The game felt so stale for me by mid-summer of last year that I dropped it almost entirely aside from a mild second wind back in the late-winter. Needless to say, I am very excited to have our _new horizon_ expanded in such a manner of possibilities.


really appreciate the pun LOL

yeah im scared it might be a disappointment but also very excited cuz i love new content


----------



## b100ming (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeah because I need to raise my grades to As and Bs if I want to play it when it comes out.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 2, 2021)

Felt it appropriate the modify the thread's title! Mostly to mess with the impatient folks by reminding them the time is closer than it was yesterday. Not sorry.  You'll make it.


----------



## your local goomy (Nov 2, 2021)

I have to flatten my island again. I'm probably gonna have to start the update with a blank island because I don't have any ideas


----------



## azurill (Nov 2, 2021)

I decided to redo more of my island to pass the time. Trying to figure out how to make a nice looking tree house for Wade and Cube to share.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm excited, and not going to let myself try to rush through all the content as I tend to do....


----------



## N a t (Nov 2, 2021)

I left the game for almost a year so I'm filling this time with bugs and fish for my museum! I've been after the Char for so long...


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 2, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> I have to flatten my island again. I'm probably gonna have to start the update with a blank island because I don't have any ideas



Urgh, don't remind me. I still need to do this.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 2, 2021)

I suppose, in a way? I'm more excited than anything, though. But I would be lying if I said I wasn't even just a little bit nervous. You know, worried that the update isn't going to be as 'amazing' as we hoped and ends up being a let down, etc.

I doubt it will, but those thoughts are there. And there really intrusive. Frick anxiety disorders.


----------



## Valeris (Nov 2, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Yeah because I need to raise my grades to As and Bs if I want to play it when it comes out.


That sounds like great motivation if I've ever heard it. It's all about putting in the time and it'll be worth it.


----------



## Misha (Nov 2, 2021)

Honestly, yes. I'm so excited to get back into AC with renewed fervor, but simultaneously I know the amount of possibilities this game has and how my perfectionism copes with that had me burned out so quickly last time I played (after launch). I didn't even think I would want to go back to ACNH if I'm honest, but I'm so excited to play every day again now but I'm nervous I will take it too seriously again. With so many new things to do, there is also so much more to be perfectionist about. And last time there was a lockdown here as well, so now without that I will have to manage my time even better.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m only excited. I have a few series 5 cards that will arrive via online order so not nervous about getting all of those. I’m just hoping to get one or 2 that I want. I’m very excited to scan villagers in at The Roost. I have a very full binder of amiibo cards to use


----------



## Livia (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m a little worried that something will be added or changed in the game that will ruin it.  it happened with the sims 4 where some updates ruined the game for me and I can no longer play, so I really don’t want it to happen again with this game. Otherwise I’m super excited.


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm excited! Wouldn't say nervous... more anxiously waiting. I'm sad they discontinued Dr Mario World which I had been playing daily, so can't wait for this update/dlc. I'm not too concerned about doing everything at once or in any particular order.


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm definitely excited and more impatient in terms of I can't wait to hear what my friends think and what they find. It's gonna be a whirlwind of excitement. I will say I am nervous for how the forum will react and if everything will be on fire on the day of (but in a good way hopefully!)


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 2, 2021)

I am freaking out rn waiting for the update I am not going to sleep when it comes out


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 2, 2021)

I took down the area near Cole’s house to make a little farm. I also ended up moving him somewhere else. After all that, I still don’t have a farm. I don’t know what happened there. Now Cole has no place, and I still don’t have a farm.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm nervous that it's not the 5th yet  This update is literally getting me through the work week since Thurs/Fri are my days off!!!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Nov 2, 2021)

Anj2k6 said:


> I'm nervous that it's not the 5th yet  This update is literally getting me through the work week since Thurs/Fri are my days off!!!


i'm holding a villager hostage and attending school so i have to tt to certain points of the day so he doesn't leave, because i want him to leave when the update drops so i can descend on the islands! it's stressful but getting me thru the week somehow


----------



## Regalli (Nov 2, 2021)

Definitely getting antsy. I’m going to try not to literally blow out my arms this time, which means pacing myself with the new material, but it will be difficult to decide what to do first even just focusing on the stuff that will be available straight away. (I suspect/bet there’ll be another Blathers dialogue + wait a day before Brewster moves in, but the DLC will probably be available if you have it right off the bat and I wouldn’t be shocked if Photopia is, as well. Plus all those Nook Miles upgrades.) 

I got Leif today, so I at least know I’ll be waiting a bit for new vegetables. Does kind of remove the pressure there.

* Hotly anticipated new game + getting commissioned to crochet a LOT of deceptively simple bunnies in a short time frame for Easter + wanting to work on my own projects + lockdown so suddenly all my standard routines that took me out of the house and not crocheting or playing video games were gone = tendonitis I’m still managing, almost a year after finishing physical therapy. 0/10. Do not recommend. I like crocheting and miss not being afraid of it.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mostly hanging out in the Basement, posting memes and wasting time.

Also tidying up my island a bit.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 3, 2021)

Random little tidbit I felt like posting! If the update releases on Nov 4th, 9PM EST...

There are only 1 day, 20 hours and 56 minutes remaining at the time of this post!


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 3, 2021)

I swear, this is just like the New Year's Eve.  Thankfully, I'll be busy at work these next few days, so I won't be thinking about it and therefore losing my sanity patience over it too much!


----------



## LokiBoy (Nov 3, 2021)

I dont think I have ever watched so many YouTube videos on a video game in my life.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 3, 2021)

nah, I'm not nervous for this at all. This definitely isn't even close to registering on my radar of things to be nervous about, lol. As for being excited, yeah, I'd say I'm moderately excited for it. It doesn't consume every waking moment for me, but it is something to look forward to in a couple of days now, lol.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm nervous because I don't have a non-drifting controller at the moment and I probably won't get one until next month.
The last time I tried to play, I lost motivation immediately. Nothing can make me clean up my terrible island with drift...

So yeah, I'm worried I might not have a lot of fun at first.


----------



## Akeath (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm excitedly obsessing about the update, and time is moving way too slowly.

I restarted my game after the Direct came out with the intent of playing it as a "full experience" now that everything that is going to come in updates has been announced. But I'm still so early on. I haven't unlocked terraforming yet or developed my island much or opened up all the villager plots. I'll think of doing one thing and then think of how it would be better to wait until various update aspects are dropped and end up not progressing much. But I want to be as prepared for the update in-game as possible, and I want to rack up the bells and nook miles. I feel like once the update's out I may just end up spinning in circles for awhile without going in any real direction because there will be so much new stuff. That being the case, I'm now considering waiting to play the DLC and focusing on gradually building my island in the main game first with all these new features plus the things I'm working on unlocking. The DLC almost has a post-game feel, which is good for the place most people are but isn't where I am yet.

I am really anxious about getting all the Amiibo I want. I've got that day free and I'm planning on going to stores when they first open. My husband is letting me drop him off so we can be there at opening for two stores. Getting amiibo always takes some effort, but more so when there are random packs involved. I'm interested in just over half of the set, and getting all the ones I want is going to be a huge pain. Opening at stores when Amiibo are just released can be...interesting. One time a new amiibo was coming up and a bunch of people, including me, lined up an hour or two before opening to get it. Then a guy who had been further back in line ran in front of everyone and dive bombed the shelf, scooping them all up in his arms and sending pieces of shelving flying. Then he ran up to the checkout line, where they told him they were limit one and he would have to go and put all the others back on the shelf. He had to put them all back and go to the back of the checkout line.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm only nervous because I restarted in order to create the best island I possibly could with the game in a completed state. With so many options, I'm afraid I'm going to feel bad about what I did and end up getting frustrated with not knowing what to put, even though there's like endless opportunities. I'm terrible at decorating, and I want to maximize my opportunities with all the new furniture and options.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Nov 3, 2021)

Are you excited for 2.0 and Happy Home Paradise? I know I am!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2021)

I couldn't be more ready for friday haha! i'll be holding off playing on thursday and as soon as I wake up the next day booting my switch up immediately and relaxingly dive into each new piece of content : ) so excited!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 3, 2021)

Happy Home Paradise might not release at the same time as the version 2.0 update since it isn't an update and might be treated as an actual title release, do take note of that. If they do this, it won't release until midnight your time or potentially early morning, so it'd be a few hours.

But yes, I am very excited.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 3, 2021)

Super excited for all the update has to offer! There's a lot coming and it's gonna be a crazy day! I'm very much looking forward to it. I'm probably gonna end up streaming it most of the day. I need to do make some room and set up a few things beforehand, but I'll get that done tomorrow.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 3, 2021)

Aaaahhhhhh! I've not been this excited for something for ages! Feel almost like a kid again hahaha

I'm working until Sunday now, so I can only play it once I've actually come home from work, but I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Bugs (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm super excited! Don't worry about doing everything at once or what you should do first, just take your time with it  I feel like this content is supposed to be enjoyed over a very long period of time

I am kinda sad that the excitement of anticipating the update is going to go away when it's actually out, but only because I haven't felt this excited about a game in so long, and it's almost a nostalgic feeling to me


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 3, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Happy Home Paradise might not release at the same time as the version 2.0 update since it isn't an update and might be treated as an actual title release, do take note of that. If they do this, it won't release until midnight your time or potentially early morning, so it'd be a few hours.
> 
> But yes, I am very excited.



Had this discussion yesterday with someone and I would consider HHP to be more of like a game release than an update. Based on this, i’m going to imagine that it would be available at midnight. Having said that, I can recall being able to play the actual digital version of the game at 2am in the UK, it wasn’t available at midnight like we had expected. We had to wait another two painful hours!


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 3, 2021)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> i'm a naturally stressed out person and so much content to explore is kind of making me nervous LMAOlike what do i look at first? what do i do first? friday cannot come sooner



Neither nervous nor excited (in negative or painful way)... I could describe myself as prepared and ready for update. Despite the fact Nintendo provided quite lot of informations what to expect - I want to explore possibilities first and see what and when is achievable.
For example, if I will be able to prepare "tomato juice" - I will need to be patient, I will need to learn new mechanics, most probably buy and unlock certain abilities, but if I will unlock tomato in first day, I will need to wait couple days for those vegetabels to grow.
If I want to have unlocked trailers on Harv's island, I'm expecting a one trailer could be unlocked per a day, etc.
We will know what we may expect, but we still not sure how long it will take to lay our hands on new things delivered in the update.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m a little nervous about what furniture is being brought back and what’s not, since I’m afraid of finding myself disappointed. I’m not feeling overwhelmed anymore (at least for now) since I have a clear idea what I want to do first. I definitely am really excited more so than nervous.


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m both at the same time, but mostly excited for the new features


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm not nervous, but I'm really excited though and I'm also probably not going to get any sleep lol. I gotta lot of grinding to do since I restarted my Island. 

I would recommend that you save up bells and nook mile tickets for Harv's Island and villager hunting since we get the new villagers from mystery islands as well. Maybe make farm areas for cooking and gyroids?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Nov 3, 2021)

UndertaleFan_92 said:


> I'm not nervous, but I'm really excited though and I'm also probably not going to get any sleep lol. I gotta lot of grinding to do since I restarted my Island.
> 
> I would recommend that you save up bells and nook mile tickets for Harv's Island and villager hunting since we get the new villagers from mystery islands as well. Maybe make farm areas for cooking and gyroids?


that's what i've been doing! my island is mostly full so i'm considering bringing down some spaces and replacing them


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m soooo excited! I feel I don’t know where to begin! Haha probably spending my miles and $ to expand Harvey’s island and then DLC to spend 500+ more hours lol


----------



## Raz (Nov 3, 2021)

Honestly, I just hope I can enjoy it in peace when it drops. I'm having an annoying headache right now, and I really, really want to be ok to play the game.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 3, 2021)

Yesssss holy molyyyyyyy. Friday can’t come soon enough


----------



## Rosch (Nov 3, 2021)

Nervous, no. Super excited, yes. To be honest, I am far more excited about the datamine than actually playing the game.

I am the type of person who likes planning ahead. So I'd prefer knowing everything firsthand before going all out. So by Nov 5th, I'd focus on unlocking features first before I dive into decorating and cataloging.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 3, 2021)

LokiBoy said:


> I dont think I have ever watched so many YouTube videos on a video game in my life.


Same lol I've even been watching really click bait-y videos from people I never watch about stuff I already know about just because I'm _that _hyped for the update


----------



## Moritz (Nov 3, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I took down the area near Cole’s house to make a little farm. I also ended up moving him somewhere else. After all that, I still don’t have a farm. I don’t know what happened there. Now Cole has no place, and I still don’t have a farm.


I will admit this story made me laugh


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Nov 3, 2021)

Selling my remaining TBT so I can get lots of bells and feed the rest of my village LOL (helping my group of friends)


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 3, 2021)

There are major heavy storms on my island all day long today and tomorrow, so I am sorta prepping my island now so I don’t have to dig up flowers for an hour once the update hits.  I kinda see it as a late-season hurricane hitting my island, forcing Kapp’n to come ashore and drop off Brewster, while Harriet and the vendors get shipwrecked on Harv’s.  Meanwhile, the hurricane unearthed mysterious clay figurines from beneath my island’s surface...


----------



## solace (Nov 3, 2021)

As for as the game is concerned, all three islands are to up to date and have met all my goals that set out to achieve (had a lot of backlog since I haven't really played over the last year). Right now, deliberating who goes and who stays. That being said, prepping some villagers for a possible move out. 

In real life, finishing up projects and wrapping up some clients, so that I may have Thursday night, Friday and possible the weekend (if nothing pops up) to play without interruption. 

Yesterday, I organized, tidied up to ensure my office and other areas (where I like to play) are sparkling clean and extremely AC comfortable! Swapped my Final Fantasy and Pokémon merch and replaced it with all my AC merch; it's totally vibing AC. Also, brought out the Amiibo binder! Ready to fill up more slots with the new cards   

I think I am about ready to go to! I am so excited and can't wait!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 3, 2021)

I’ve been playing on and off—mainly just trying to use the tree glitch to make different sizes on my island (lol, I hope this isn’t fixed in the update otherwise I gotta fix things) and swapping out QR codes for decorating. Other than that, I’m waiting it out so I can start collecting furniture and see what’s available. I need more variety for my villager neighborhood, and I’ll likely be swapping interior furniture out for new pieces. >_<


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm getting my island prepped by getting mats, igb, cleaning it up, and making room for crops. Otherwise, I have a bunch of homework to do to take my mind off of waiting...


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 3, 2021)

I have cleaned up most of my island I only have a area at the back to do. I have sold items I was not using and have been cleaning up the gardens and moving buildings around.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 3, 2021)

Currently I'm eating a tostada salad and looking at my Amiibo cards. In a few minutes I'm about to go on YouTube and watch some Animal Crossing videos.

I haven't been on my game yet today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2021)

I honestly keep forgetting this is a thing that's happening lol. I don't think I'm quite ready to return to the game, I basically want to restart but not delete my current island. I'm gonna have to do a lot of digging up flowers and moving things and I'm just not ready for the constantly breaking tools and all that bs


----------



## Rinpane (Nov 3, 2021)

Passing the time by putting videos on the background while I work on my island. Then I thought it’d be fun to try doodling something AC related while waiting for the update, so currently doing that until the laptop battery’s too low. Then island time is back on until I’m too tired.

The update and DLC is probably going to release at something like 2AM in my timezone so no instant fun for me anyway, aha.


----------



## vanivon (Nov 3, 2021)

i’m going insane with every passing second eagerly awaiting the update tbh that’s what i’m doing.
no but jokes aside i’ve been collecting pics of other peoples’ islands bc i plan to majorly overhaul mine again in response to 2.0. also been prepping financially, i coordinated turnip stuff w a friend so we could both make extra bells in expectation of all the extra furniture & the storage updates. (i’m up to 22 mil. stonks.) I’d clean up my island too but there’s. so many flowers that idk where to begin with those


----------



## Moritz (Nov 3, 2021)

Well it's nearly bed time.
Then tomorrow I have to go to work

Then it's crunch time on my island.
Got to get the last of my goals out of the way before the update hits.

I think I'm nearly done with getting my new island set up.
At least I hope so!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 3, 2021)

I think I might spend most of tomorrow bulldozing my island, and tonight planning my island out a little bit...


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 3, 2021)

I've been watching a ton of Animal Crossing videos. Watching other people flatten, restart or re-organize their islands and being productive in general has been a great distraction from my own mess of an island that I feel can't progress until the update is out.


----------

